
Python(x,y) - Python for Scientists - d0mine
http://www.pythonxy.com/foreword.php
======
d0mine
A selection of python libraries for scientific computing.

All-in-one installer for Windows.

------
bluishgreen
How does this compare to SAGE? <http://www.sagemath.org/index.html>

~~~
parenthesis
And SciPy?

~~~
d0mine
_Python(x,y) has five main features:_

* _collecting scientific-oriented Python libraries and development environment tools (e.g. Eclipse plugins) ;_

* _collecting almost all free related documentation ;_

* _providing a quick guide to get started in Python / Qt / Eclipse ;_

* _configuring Eclipse to be ready to develop in Python, and adjusting some Windows parameters (file type association, windows explorer integration, ...) ;_

* _providing an all-in-one setup program, so the user can install or uninstall all these packages and features by clicking on one button only._

</quote> <http://www.pythonxy.com/features.php>

